# plastic gas lines



## shacko (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get plastic fuel lines for things like hedge trimmers, weed wackers, etc. Most of the equipment of this type have two different size lines. The web sites for the brands don't even list fuel lines. I'll take any help that I can get.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

if you know the size try http://www.mfgsupply.com/smallengine.html

if not do you have a model #


----------



## Pbrush (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw some at the local Home Depot store for $4 for a 2' coil in 1/8" and 1/4" -not cheap but easy to get -Pete


----------



## wknight40 (Jul 2, 2006)

If you have a Sears repair facility or small engine repair shop they should have them. Found out Sears is expensive but they had the right parts.

Edit:
Sears:
530069247
530069216
Home Depot
323-460

I took my old hose's in to a Sears repair facility and they were able to match the hose up. They had to go in the back since they figure the average person is not going to try a repair like this on their own.

I was also able to get a Homelite backpack blower working today. A pain in the back side to get started but once running it works perfectly.


----------



## shacko (Jul 3, 2006)

wknight40, its funny that you mention Sears, my last problem child was a Craftsman hedge trimmer, Sears dosen't list fuel lines for my trimmer. I've tried the other posts suggestions and they don't work either. Still need help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have a couple of fuel line/filter kits left. Will be 1' of each size plus a filter. $6 including shipping. Email me... I take PayPal.

If you don't do PayPal then the Sears part # for the fuel lines is 530069599 - about 3 bucks


----------



## shacko (Jul 3, 2006)

hankster, thanks for the reply, but sears lists this as a return line, the supply line is not listed, of course this is the one that I have the prob. with. Thanks for your effort.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Doesn't matter what the description says, that is the part number you want and includes 12" of both size lines. I have one sitting here right in front of me.


----------

